# TNT Farfalle with Asparagus, Orange and Basil Sauce



## corazon (Jan 11, 2006)

A great no cook pasta sauce.  I've made this adding shrimp and chicken.  It is easy and delicious!
*Farfalle with Asparagus, Orange and Basil Sauce*
_3/4 lb pencil thin asparagus_
_1 large garlic clove, finely chopped_
_Grated zest of 1 large orange_
_1/4 cup (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, room temp_
_1/2 tsp salt, or to taste_
_Freshly ground pepper_
_1/2 cup fresh basil leaves, cut into strips_
_1/4 cup freshly grated asiago or parm, plus extra for serving_

_Cut asparagus spears into 1 1/2 inch lengths, set aside._
_Combine garlic, orange zest butter, salt and pepper in pasta serving bowl.  Set aside to warm to room temp or place the bowl (make sure it's heatproof) over the pasta pot to warm the ingredients and melt the butter while heating the water.  Once the water comes to a boil, remove bowl and set aside._
_Cook pasta in large pot boiling salted wated until almost al dente.  Add asparagus until tender about 2 minutes.  Drain pasta and asparagus and add to sauce in bowl.  Sprinkle with basil and asiago.  Serves 2-4_


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2006)

This is sure to be a keeper!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the great looking recipe Cora, I'll be giving it a try soon.

kadesma


----------



## GB (Jan 12, 2006)

This one sounds great. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 12, 2006)

asparagus and orange, what an unique, interesting and mouth watering combination!!  Thanks for the great idea cora... I am anxiously waiting for spring to come around when these beautiful vegs will be gracing the market stalls....


----------



## corazon (Apr 5, 2006)

made a variation tonight using tortellini filling with chicken & proscuttio. Served it cold for dinner. Liked the shaved asiago instead of grated, because we like big pieces of cheese!  It's time for spring asparagus.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 5, 2006)

Sigh. Will have to wait until spring comes around again with some decent asparagus before I can make this lovely sounding dish.

May have to try it with some green beans in the meantime...


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2006)

Cora that looks fantastic!


----------



## corazon (Apr 5, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Cora that looks fantastic!


Thanks GB.  I really liked iit with the tortellini, it added another dimension to it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 5, 2006)

Cora that looks sooooo good!!  We just finished our first purchase of asparaguses of the season yesterday, making some risotto and on puff pastry with cheese, none left right now but we will be getting tons more, I will surely try this very soon!!


----------

